# carguard - lok itt (column guard.......)



## 86Luxurysupersport (Feb 6, 2010)

i wanna get some feed back on these steering column (theft deterrents) do they really work im moving to the chi i got my 90 caddy and 86 monte LSS they got auto page pager alarms but i was thinking about them steering column guards like carguard lok itt and the rest do these work or will it waste my money i actually like the carguard cause they would be very noticeable locked around the steering column what do you guys think and recomend? 


plz help any advise is good.......


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

they work until an experienced thief comes along and rips your shit.....they knock the hinge off,pry around the hinge and if hes really good he can start it with it on just as fast as if it didnt have one on in the first place......there is another type that is semi-permanent but they are available in black,chrome or gold and this one basically hugs the column because theyre molded and it has some pins to mount it that when the pins are knocked in they wont come out unless you have a specific tool to take them out which a locksmith usually has but even with the tool it still takes atleast 20 minutes to remove completely and in some cases even longer....this is the better choice to go with it,you never have to remember to put it on like a column guard or take it off to drive and you also end up with a nice chrome column

my buddy had a lac like yours 92 with it on and no alarm on 26 dub trumps triple white plenty of jackboys tried to steal it when he had the alarm by itself,he installed this cus he got tired of replacing column bowls and never again,new owner has the cadi still and no problems either...


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

^^^^^ so whats the name of that one.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

theyre made locally by an old man named ''steel willy'' he aslo does full complete chrome columns for me and offers them locally aswell hes known for his steering columns and pin setup in which he runs a pin with a lock through the steering shaft which are guaranteed that no one can steal it....this is totally different than my prior post.....
what i mentioned earlier cost 200 black and 300 chrome that goes on with pins

if your interested in the complete column you will have to send me your column and that includes the full chrome or black column tilt or non tilt and it will have the pin on the steering shaft and for 60 extra you can also remove the complete ignition with key and pin ,the ignition butterfly where you put the key to start slides completely out as a unit and u can take it with you or hide it all these mechanisms are patented by him..the best thieves in miami cant get past 1 of his features let alone 2 or 3 more added...
full column service starts at 450 but 90 percent of my out of towners usually get the the chrome full with pin on the shaft and thats all u really need so theres no need to spend the extra money unless your really paranoid and i still dont recommend it.


----------

